# Amazing automatic reverse loop for DC or DCC



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

fcwilt in another thread posted a link to a company
called azatrax. They make various detection
devices including this one that will make a
single track dog bone dual loop layout totally
automatic for EITHER DC or DCC.

http://www.azatrax.com/model-railroad-reverse-loop.html

All modellers should check this out. It it appears to be both effective
and less costly than buying DCC reverse loop controllers.

It should be of particular interest to DC operators who
might want a WYE or reverse loop on their layout.

(guilt pangs: should this thread be in For Sale by others?)

Don


----------

